# Welcome to the world, little Lois pups!



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm happy to introduce Lois' second litter of puppies! 

They were born today April 8 around 1 pm via c-section. There were 4 boys and 1 girl but sadly, one boy puppy had his intestines on the outside and did not come home with us.

Mom and babies are doing GREAT! Lois is such a good girl - she just loves her babies. This is the 'Vampire Diaries' litter (thanks to Marina) We have Stefan, Damon, Elena and Tyler.










Marina has already picked out her Damon 










Puppies, party of 4









Have no idea who is who!









How nice of them to line themselves up for me :thumbsup:


















And just minutes after getting home. Lois is 3 lbs lighter (and I'm not kidding) She gets a well-deserved break after this litter, she has more than earned it! I cant' wait to see how these pups turn out :aktion033:

Dad is GCH CH Million Dollar Question of Marquess (Andrew) I know some of you like looking at pedigrees, so here is the pedigree (with lots of relatives on SM) 
WebGeneal 4.7.7 (2010.08.08)

Thank you Kelly for doing the puppy pool!! That was so nice of you :aktion033: :aktion033:

And now looking forward to Cadie's litter...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

WooHoo!! Just look at those beautiful babies. :wub: And tell Marina I'm totally approving the Vampire Diaries theme. :thumbsup: My guilty secret pleasure...totally LOVING that show. :blush:

I had a feeling... I posted on your FB page an hour or 2 after they were born. I'm so happy for you and sweet Lois. Dang, she deserves something really special after this. That was a lot of puppy weight to carry around. Hugs all around!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> WooHoo!! Just look at those beautiful babies. :wub: And tell Marina I'm totally approving the Vampire Diaries theme. :thumbsup: My guilty secret pleasure...totally LOVING that show. :blush:
> 
> I had a feeling... I posted on your FB page an hour or 2 after they were born. I'm so happy for you and sweet Lois. Dang, she deserves something really special after this. That was a lot of puppy weight to carry around. Hugs all around!!


I have to admit to Vampire Diaries being my guilty pleasure too :thumbsup: She picked out the cutest pup to be Damon :HistericalSmiley: Now we'll see if the personalities match up to the names. Sometimes they need to be tweaked afterwards :thumbsup:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg congrats !!!! how cute !!!! they r gorgeous , and lois is suc a pretty mama!!!! love the names !! i watch the show too !


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

oh how precious!!! :wub:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

OMG! Isn't that A LOT of puppies for a Maltese?! The poor little thing! I'm sorry about the deformed puppy, that must have been very difficult. Like human babies, they aren't very cute when they first come out.......but TG they get better. Hmmmm.... Vampire Diaries, is that as good as True Blood (which is my guilty pleasure)? My friend calls it Vampire porn, LOL. The men are so very gorgeous in it.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh the babies are adorable and Lois looks amazing!!!! She is a great mommy!!!! Congrats on the litter!!!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Those puppies are adorable!!!:wub::wub::wub::wub: Thanks for posting pictures.I've never watched _The Vampire Diaries, _but it's a clever idea to use a theme to name the puppies. Lois looks very relaxed as if she's a pro at this now. :aktion033:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, they are just adorable! I like the idea of the vampire inspired names. But I think at some point we are going to need a True Blood litter. Then we could have Eric, Bill, Sookie, Tara and maybe even a .........Pam! LOL!!

Sorry about the little boy. That condition is called gastroschisis. Pretty unusual. He just wasn't meant for this world.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

so precious! I didn't realize Andrew was a half brother to Emma (same sire). I'm sure these puppies are going to be as amazing as your last two litters. I think it's awesome how well you have done since you started showing just a few years ago


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Stacy, I am so thrilled for you that your have this beautiful litter. It has been fun to share the experience of having puppies together. Now to watch them grow up together.  



myfairlacy said:


> so precious! I didn't realize Andrew was a half brother to Emma (same sire). I'm sure these puppies are going to be as amazing as your last two litters. I think it's awesome how well you have done since you started showing just a few years ago


Actually, Emma's sire is a littermate to Andrew's. It gets really confusing since the names are so similar Delcost Marc by Design and Delcost Design by Marc. One is called Marcus and the other is called Marky. Talk about making it hard on those of us who love pedigrees.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

myfairlacy said:


> so precious! I didn't realize Andrew was a half brother to Emma (same sire). I'm sure these puppies are going to be as amazing as your last two litters. I think it's awesome how well you have done since you started showing just a few years ago


Actually, they are... half cousins? I think? Their dads are littermates
Andrew's dad is Delcost Design by Marc
Emma's dad is Delcost Marc by Design

Confusing, I know! 

And thank you! I am looking forward to seeing how these puppies turn out show wise - Marina is wanting a new puppy to show!




pammy4501 said:


> Well, they are just adorable! I like the idea of the vampire inspired names. But I think at some point we are going to need a True Blood litter. Then we could have Eric, Bill, Sookie, Tara and maybe even a .........Pam! LOL!!
> 
> Sorry about the little boy. That condition is called gastroschisis. Pretty unusual. He just wasn't meant for this world.


I've heard it is more common in a large litter, don't know if that is true. Just glad I didnt' have to see him! 

Yes a True Blood litter for sure! The only problem is that Marina can't watch True Blood - so we'll have to see  I'm sure we'll have another glee inspired litter at some point. Marina has more Glee names to share :thumbsup:



educ8m said:


> Those puppies are adorable!!!:wub::wub::wub::wub: Thanks for posting pictures.I've never watched _The Vampire Diaries, _but it's a clever idea to use a theme to name the puppies. Lois looks very relaxed as if she's a pro at this now. :aktion033:


Honestly, you can't put enough value on a good mom and Lois is a great mom. 
The only problem with theme litters is that often, the puppies personalities don't match up with the characters they are named after.At least that is what happened last time. :HistericalSmiley:



Krystal said:


> Oh the babies are adorable and Lois looks amazing!!!! She is a great mommy!!!! Congrats on the litter!!!


oh thank you!!



gopotsgo said:


> OMG! Isn't that A LOT of puppies for a Maltese?! The poor little thing! I'm sorry about the deformed puppy, that must have been very difficult. Like human babies, they aren't very cute when they first come out.......but TG they get better. Hmmmm.... Vampire Diaries, is that as good as True Blood (which is my guilty pleasure)? My friend calls it Vampire porn, LOL. The men are so very gorgeous in it.


Yes, it is a lot of puppies. I felt bad for her but she's very serene right now. She's a great mom :aktion033:

Vampire Diaries is a lot like True Blood without the vampire porn, LOL. It's pg-13 vs. NC17 but the hot vampires and werewolves are pretty comparable. Damon is just yummy. 



Orla said:


> oh how precious!!! :wub:


thank you!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful babies and fabulous mommy. I am sorry that you lost the little boy, but that was a big litter for a little girl. I am so envious....I so wish I had the right to have puppies...but you paid heavy dues for that right. Bless you, mommy and babies.:aktion033:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh wow Stacy already?! Congratulations woman!! I am so sorry for the little boy who passed  that must have been hard.

I am in Alabama right now doing the 3 day show, but will be back Sunday night and will announce the winner. 

:cheer: so happy for you, Andrew, and Lois!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So adorable. :wub::wub::wub: :wub: I'm so sorry about the little boy. RIP. So another Tyler. :chili::chili: Will be interesting to see if that Tyler's like mine. I have no idea of what the Vampire Diaries are.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Welcome to the world little ones:wub:. Mommy Lois looks fabulous.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

CloudClan said:


> Stacy, I am so thrilled for you that your have this beautiful litter. It has been fun to share the experience of having puppies together. Now to watch them grow up together.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Emma's sire is a littermate to Andrew's. It gets really confusing since the names are so similar Delcost Marc by Design and Delcost Design by Marc. One is called Marcus and the other is called Marky. Talk about making it hard on those of us who love pedigrees.


oh wow that is very similar! I didn't notice that they were reversed LOl


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

:heart:Lois :heart: Andrew

Lovely, sweet puppies :wub::wub::wub: :wub:

So happy for you and Marina - what a wonderful litter!!!

Thanks for the pics and the updates!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Congratulations Stacy and Lois! RIP little one.

Here's hoping that Marina has a new pup to show, she's gotten SO good at it!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations to mom, Lois and her beautiful babies.


----------



## tkking17 (Apr 6, 2010)

Congratulations! They are beautiful!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

The puppies are just beautiful and Lois looks absolutely amazing and what a great little mommy she is. I'm so sorry about the little boy that didn't make it...RIP little sweetheart.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations! I'm sorry to hear about the little boy. The puppies are darling! :wub: Love their names, too!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Gosh the time seemed to fly by so fast! I didn't even have a chance to get in on the pool, LOL. 

They are beautiful, and Lois is just a sweet mommy. Were you expecting to have to do a c-section?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Congratulations. Pictures are beautiful. 
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Congratulations one and all!
Kitzi wants to come and smoke cigars w/cousin Andrew!
Keep the photos coming! So, so happy all went well.
Sending hugs.


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

congratulation for the little ones!!!
Cant wait to see how they're gonna look like when grown up


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations to you, mom and puppies. And RIP sweet little boy who didn't make it.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Congratulations on the four babies, sorry about the one that didn't make it though.

You're right, poor momma deserves a break:Flowers 2:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Stacy -- sorry that she had to have a C and that 1 of the babies didn't make it. But the litter does look gorgeous and Lois looks well. Enjoy them and give Lois hugs from her Awntie Lynn and tell her "job well done". Can't wait to watch them grow up. 

Kudos and Congratulations on another beautiful litter.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Congratulations!!!! I just love them, sorry about the little boy. I can't wait to see them grow.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

:tender::tender::tender::tender: :flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers: Congratulations to all of you! Lucy looks so amazing.:wub:


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

:chili::chili:Congratulations Stacy and Lois!! So sorry about the little boy you lost but great to hear that everybody else is doing well! Those puppies are so precious! Bless their sweet little hearts! Fingers crossed for a few show potentials! :thumbsup: Can't wait to watch them grow! :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Congratulations Stacy and Lois! Now to watch those precious little guys grow to beautiful representatives of their breed. The way you let us all "in" to be part of the life of your litters is so neat and generous of you. Thanks Stacy!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

welcome to the world little ones , and a big hug for mamma .
Congrats all around , sleep well to night.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats on your beautiful little pups. Sorry that one boy didn't make it. Looking forward to watching them grow up!!


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

They are absolutely precious and beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats, they are absolutely beautiful!! Lois looks great, i just love her!!:wub:
i'm so sorry about the little baby boy, that is so sad.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Congratulations Stacy and so glad Mom is doing well and the other pups too. Nature can sure be tough some times.
So who's staying home to puppy sit while you are at the Specialty?? OR are you bringing them.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm sorry about the one puppy, but am soooooo excited to see the babies,and mommy


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*beautiful*

Pups are adorable. I am just surprised that there were so many babies WOW! I LOVE the NAMES!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Aww they are so precious! Lois is going to have her paws full when those babies become mobile!


----------



## cometgrrl (Dec 31, 2010)

Stacy, the pups are adorable! Congrats!

Indy says he is proud of his mama and wishes we lived closer so he could visit his new siblings!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Congratulations Bellarata! The pups are adorable - love the names too. So sad about the other male :-( 

Lois, you are such a beautiful mom!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

so happy for you and marina and lois, congratulations! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations Stacy! And, Marina, too! The puppies are precious. 

And, bless Lois' sweet heart ... yes, she does deserve a big break. That's a lot of babies. 

I am so sorry for the loss of the little guy. Rest in peace, little angel.


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

:chili::chili::chili:

Happy birthday little puppies!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Congratulations  Baby time one SM. So cute!!!!!!!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

This has officially been baby puppy weekend!!!!!!!!

Look at all these precious babies we have on SM now. :aktion033:Congrats all around Stacy. Lois did a great job. Just darling babies!!!!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Congratulations! Such a cute mommy too! :wub:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Congratulations on the litter - Lois looks like she's doing a fantastic job!

Watching your kennel progress is fascinating and I love seeing baby puppies!!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

OMG a few days off the forum and I'm so behind!! Congrats Stacy!! Pups look great and mom looks beautiful!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I just love puppies! they are too too cute!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Lots of congrats to you and sweet mommy Lois to these darling babys!

Very interesting to watch your kennel!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congratulations Stacy and mommy Lois!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Many Congrats Stacy and Marina..Can't wait to see more pics!!!!

Hugs to lois for job well done. Yes Tammy..it's been quite the puppy weekend!!!!
Yay!!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

They look amazing, that was a lot of pups for one dog. They are so cute.:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------

